# Download NASA Sounds



## Alex (17/2/15)

http://www.nasa.gov/connect/sounds/#.VOOO8S6VMuf

Here's a collection of NASA sounds from historic spaceflights and current missions. You can hear the roar of a space shuttle launch or Neil Armstrong's "One small step for (a) man, one giant leap for mankind" every time you get a phone call. Or, you can hear the memorable words "Houston, we've had a problem," every time you make an error on your computer. We have included both MP3 and M4R (iPhone) sound files to download.

Note: M4R files must be downloaded and imported via iTunes. They will not play in your browser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/15)

Niiiiiccccee!


----------

